# Mobile Bay??



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone fished the Mobile Bay lately? If so, any luck? A friend called me and wanted me to come over and fish it with him but before I drive a hundred miles I'd like to know it might be worth it.


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Spent a week at Dauphin Island a couple of weeks ago. Didn't take the boat out, but from what my neighbors were telling me, not a lot happening. I'm heading back down in a week or so and hoping things will be picking up by then.


----------



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

I ran into the bay and took a look a couple of days ago. The water is very muddy. With the rain we've gotten over the past few days and the rain predicted for friday it should stay that way for a while. I live on the Bon Secour river (eastern shore at the ICW and the river water is equally muddy. The spec fishing has been bad for weeks. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## L4570 (Oct 19, 2010)

Appreciate the info, that's what I was afraid of. I have done pretty well in the past fishing the area around the I10 bridge for redfish and trout but it has been awhile.


----------



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

The fishing was great in december....then the rains came.


----------

